# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  مطار المنتدى

## ملكة الاحساس

مطار المنتدى



جبتلكم اليوم احد مواضيع التسليه التي قرأتها ونقلتها واعجبتني 

وبتمنى تعجبكم 








الموضوع اسمه الخطـــــــــــــــــوط الجوية لمنتدى الحصن الاردنية




الان نحن علــى متـــن خطــوط طيـــران المنتدى




فعلى جميع الركاب المسافرين




الانتظار عند بـــوابـــة الإقـــلاع 




تن تن تن تن تن ........





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




نحن الان على متن الطااائرة 




سوف نقلع الان فعلى جميع الركاب ربط احزمة الأمان. 




لقد تم الاقلاع الأن ..






عم الهدووووووء ......... 




وقامت المضيفات بتوزيع على الركااااب عصير.. الليمون .. الفراوله .. البرتقال... 




إلخ..... 




تن تن تن تن تن تن 





معكم كابتن الطائرة جوري محمد











اعزائي اعضاء المنتدى 




مرحبا بكم على متن الطائرة






ويؤسفني ان اخبركم بأن وزن الطائرة زايد مما احدث خلل في الطائرة

لذا فإن الامر يتطلب رمي احدي الاعضاء او المشرفين أو الإداريين من الطائرة .... 





لنتمكن من الوصول الى المحطة القادمة



اعضاء المنتدى 




راح نعد من 1الى 5 كل عضو رقمه 5 يختارعضو أو مشرف أو إداري 




ويرميه من الطيارة 




مع تمنياتي لكم برحلة سعيدة




وبدايتكم انا
1111111111
111111111
11111111
1111111
111111
11111
1111
111
1


ملاحظه : انا الكابتن ما يصير ترموني :Db465236ff:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

2222222222

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

333

----------


## Rahma Queen

44444444444
لا جوري
عادي انا معي دورة طيران
يعني اذا رميناكي ما ريح يصير شي بالطياره
ما تحطي حالك ع جنب
هههههههههههه
انا من هون
بعلن نفسي المساعد الاول للكابتن
مشان ما حد يرميني
ههههههههههههه

----------


## mylife079

555555555555


بنت الشديفات


لعبة من الاخر 

انزلي مظلي

----------


## Rahma Queen

1111111111
يا حرامك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

2222222222

----------


## mylife079

33333333

----------


## Rahma Queen

44444444

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

شو رحمة انا كابتن طيارة ازا بدي رميناكي ماحد يقولي شي بعدين انا مايحتاج مساعدة لانو بعرف اطير بدونك 

يلا رموها  مع سلامة رحمه بس راح اوعدك مارح ارميكي في البحر شو رايك ع الارض بتوقع مارح تعرضي لانو انا الكابتن لا بمزح معك ازا بدك تقدري ترمي ابن خالتك محمد بالنسبة الي مافي مشكلة اطلبي واتمني ههههه

5555

محمد

----------


## Rahma Queen

1111111111
يسلمو جوري
اجت ع الوجع
محمد حوريه
اذهب الى الجحيم
ههههههههههههه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

2222222222

----------


## mylife079

33333333333333333

يا حرامكو مش بكفي صايم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

4

----------


## Rahma Queen

555555555
انا مابدي ارمي حد لاني بحبكم كلكم
بس محمد انا سامحلك ترميني
انا اسف اني رميتك
بس جوري هي اللي وزتني عليك
ليش هيك يا جوري
هههههههههههه
انا مسكين

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

1111111

----------


## Rahma Queen

2222222222

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

333

شو رحمة بدك تحطيها فيه في حد  دنيا يرمي ابن خالتو في الجحيم 
عشانك هيك 

وتصرفك هاد  ما عجبني لازم تقدمي استقالتك هلا ههههههه

بالنسبه لدور المساعد عادي بلقي حد غيرك ياشريرة ههههه

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

3

----------


## mylife079

44444444444

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

5555555555

دليله

----------


## رنيم

11111111

----------


## mylife079

22222222

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

3333333

----------


## mylife079

4444

----------


## رنيم

33333

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

55555555
عاشق الحصن

----------


## mylife079

111111111

----------


## رنيم

22222

----------


## mylife079

3333333

----------


## رنيم

4444

----------


## كاردياك الاردنيه

5555555
جنتل

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

111

----------


## mylife079

2222222

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

3333

----------


## هدوء عاصف

44444444444444 
 :SnipeR (16):

----------


## Rahma Queen

> 333
> 
> شو رحمة بدك تحطيها فيه في حد  دنيا يرمي ابن خالتو في الجحيم 
> عشانك هيك 
> 
> وتصرفك هاد  ما عجبني لازم تقدمي استقالتك هلا ههههههه
> 
> بالنسبه لدور المساعد عادي بلقي حد غيرك ياشريرة ههههه



جوري حبيبتي انا بحكي هيك قدام محمد بس
هههههههههههههه
بضحك عليه
انا مو شريره
انا بحبكم كلكم
بس شوفي محمد بضل يبعتلي مناسف وانا ما بحبه
فحكيت ممكن
اذا رميته الى الجحيم انه يتوب
ههههههههههههه
55555555555555
وبخصوص الاستقاله
اتطمني بدي ارمي حالي
خلي حد غيري يساعدك
ههههههههههه
انا الحق علي
كنت راضي بالقليل
مساعد طيار
بدون راتب
دوري ع حد غيري براتب
ومن الآن وبعد تقديم استقالتي
اصبحت مساعد قاعد
ههههههههههه

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

هدوء انا الكابتن هون ممنوع تدخين في طيارة شو ما بتخاف ع صحتك 
5555

رنيم

----------


## رنيم

1111

----------


## Rahma Queen

22222222222

----------


## mylife079

3333333333333

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

444

----------


## رنيم

55555
اكيد جوري محمد

----------


## mylife079

111111

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

22

----------


## mylife079

3333333333

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

4444444

----------


## نبض

55555555555

----------


## ديالا

555555555555

رحمة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

222222222222

----------


## Rahma Queen

333333333

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

4444

----------

